# Can someone shcool me on HSS724's.



## JAS (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi! May have a chance to grab an HSS724. Don't know where to find the letters following the numbers so I'm not exactly sure as to the model. For a 7hp this thing is a beast! Tried it in a large drift and it didn't choke on it whatsoever. No way is slowing it down from what I've seen. Quite impressed to say the least! I'm thinking it's probably two years young. It has the worm gear for the chute and a recoil start. I was told by a friend that from anyone he knows that has these said the units from a couple years ago are better than the current model.

Being hydrostatic drive will be new to me, I'm assuming they're fairly reliable being Honda has been using it for quite a number of years. Just wondering what these machines are like as far as maintenance go. Mainly with the changing of fluids, belt changes etc. Engine oil changes I have no problem with the but rest will be a new venture for me.

As far as the machine itself goes, is there anything in particular I ought to look for? It looks to be in very good shape and one heck of a sweet running blower. I'm confident that it'll handle anything in way of snow for my circumstances. Also wondering what a fair price would be here in Canada. Thanks!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

donyboy73 has a pretty good video on you-tube on what to look for when buying a used snowblower.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Frankly if it's only a few years old there likely won't be anything to address. 

Change the oil and make sure you set the skids properly. I would also square the whole machine to a nice level section of concrete. 

I've seen top side chute crank conversions which would likely be a nice upgrade for the low mounted crank. As would be poly skid shoes.


----------



## JAS (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks guys!

Roughly how long between HST fluid changes? Unfortunately, this one I'd more than likely have to have done by the dealer. Heard it can be expensive.

I love the use of HST as well as the hand lever for raising the bucket. Even without the steering triggers, on new machines , it isn't all that bad to turn around. Give it some speed and push/pull on the handles and it'll practically spin around on a dime.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

This is one of Donnyboy's vids


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I've heard it described as a lifetime fill. But I recall a maintenance chart that said something around 250 hours it should be replaced.

Definitely not an easy fluid to replace.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I agree on the "lifetime" factory recommendation by some but I also change out all my lawn tractor hydros ever couple years because I believe it extends the hydros lifetime. I know some of them (Craftsman?) are supposedly lifetime also but it's amazing how black that fluid can get and how well a marginal unit can work after having it's fluid changed out. With my Craftsman I had to pull the "body" off and use a vacuum brake bleeder to suck the fluid out but I fixed a slipping issue that way. I haven't done a Honda and I've read some horror stories about members trying to bleed them after servicing them. I'd sure read up on the procedure but if I owned a Honda I'd still tackle changing out the fluid.


----------

